
Newsworthy: A lightning fast news aggregator with Material Design and no ads - mertyildiran
https://newsworthy.to
======
Awtem
No ads you say? Sure, wouldn't we all love that! Unfortunately, they are still
advertizing heavily. even worse: the ads are instead presented as entire
articles that pretend to be legitimate news:
[https://newsworthy.to/article/2020/07/01/when-two-people-
lov...](https://newsworthy.to/article/2020/07/01/when-two-people-love-each-
other-very-much-they-can-get-spotify-premium-duo-for)

~~~
malinens
this can be aggregated from news source. aggregator itself do not know if
article is an ad or something else.. I wrote news aggregator myself and many
news providers put sponsored articles in the middle od their news feed without
marking them as such

